# I like to study people.



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello there. :happy: 

I'm an INTP and, yes, well... yes. There's not much else to say.


I would like to observe you all--your behavior and whatnot. I enjoy all sixteen types and appreciate their ideosyncrasies.

I'm trying to rack my brain for something interesting to say but, apparently, there is nothing there. It's all empty and hollow at the moment.

Cheers.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings intpfemme and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum intpfemme. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

I like to study people, too! xD
Welcome to pC.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, I bid you good luck on observing me. I am a shape shifter of sorts.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Greetings and salutations, intpfemme. I will enjoy watching you closely and studying your habits to a point that borders on stalking, but it'll be okay because I won't make it publicly known aside from this statement and you'll tell yourself that nothing strange is going on. 

See you around. :wink:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*I'm in your thread. Studying your people.

... I absolutely adore studying people.... I've been told on countless occasions to stop it.*


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Trope said:


> Greetings and salutations, intpfemme. I will enjoy watching you closely and studying your habits to a point that borders on stalking, but it'll be okay because I won't make it publicly known aside from this statement and you'll tell yourself that nothing strange is going on.
> 
> See you around. :wink:


Wait... if you're stalking me while I'm stalking you, then... we have a dilemma on our hands. 
Interestingly enough, I happen to have a solution: I'm a newbie, therefore I clearly have stalking and lurking rights. 

Therefore, I will stalk you Trope, whether you like it or not.

Now, go and run along children! I'm just going to hide behind that bush over there. With my binoculars.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Sounds good to me. Can we swap snack foods as we stare one another down? I've got Raisinets, Skittles, and a case of Jolt Cola.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Evolyptic said:


> *I'm in your thread. Studying your people.*
> 
> *... I absolutely adore studying people.... I've been told on countless occasions to stop it.*


I guess that makes you my ally. We can study all the little people together, you and I.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Yes, Yes, but we should also study the big people. Little people can get boring, but big people tend to be cliche. What to do, what to do. *


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Very, very tempting, Trope. Although I would prefer tea. We can have a tea party and stare one another down. Yes, that sounds splendid.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Awh, INTP flirting. Even awkward by my standings, and I can be very awkward. Next they will ask for rubber gloves..... wait I done tha.... scratch that. *


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

intpfemme said:


> Very, very tempting, Trope. Although I would prefer tea. We can have a tea party and stare one another down. Yes, that sounds splendid.


You can have any tea you like, so long as I'm not the one preparing it.



Evolyptic said:


> *Awh, INTP flirting. Even awkward by my standings, and I can be very awkward. Next they will ask for rubber gloves..... wait I done tha.... scratch that. *


You're the guy who likes to shout out how the movie will end just as you sit down in the theater to watch it for the first time on opening night after looking up plot spoilers online, aren't you?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Only if I hate the people I'm watching the movie with ^-^ I normally don't talk during movies. However, I have done it and I love peoples reactions when I do it.









*


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hmmm, I always thought INTPs were quite flirtatious (if you consider flirtation and banter interchangable).

I'm not certain I would like to know the answer, but: _Why_ have you requested rubber gloves in past?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*: ) It's call a joke. It goes with the whole crazy scientist theme NTPs are suppose to present. Though, I would request a glove if I was roleplaying a 'doctor'. *


----------



## Quaris (Aug 3, 2009)

Phlegmatic people are scary.:shocked: Welcome.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

I think I'm a dysfunctional INTP; I fail to understand anything associated with science or mathematics.

Either way, I'm preparing some tea for you all. It's my wonderful treat.


Thanks for the welcome, Quaris. May I ask who here is phlegmatic?


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

This tea wouldn't happen to be some sort of poison or sedative, would it?


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

intpfemme said:


> I think I'm a dysfunctional INTP; I fail to understand anything associated with science or mathematics.


All INTP's are dysfunctional, it's what makes us INTP.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Res said:


> Well, I bid you good luck on observing me. I am a shape shifter of sorts.


 
It seems I have overlooked your post, Res. A shape shifter, you say?

I'll be keeping my tabs on you, in that case. I have been cursed with restless curiosity. Intrigue does me harm.


----------



## Quaris (Aug 3, 2009)

intpfemme said:


> Thanks for the welcome, Quaris. May I ask who here is phlegmatic?


You

Four Temperaments - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Phlegmatics like to observe people from the distance. This was in a book.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Trope said:


> This tea wouldn't happen to be some sort of poison or sedative, would it?


In regards to the former: Why on earth would I poison the objects of my fixation? Shame on you Trope! You have officially disproved your stalking abilities!

In regards to the latter: Stop asking questions and drink the tea. You INTPs make my job so damn difficult.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

intpfemme said:


> It seems I have overlooked your post, Res. A shape shifter, you say?
> 
> I'll be keeping my tabs on you, in that case. I have been cursed with restless curiosity. Intrigue does me harm.


You should've seen that time he became a jaguarundi. Even I was impressed. 



intpfemme said:


> In regards to the former: Why on earth would I poison the objects of my fixation? Shame on you Trope! You have officially disproved your stalking abilities!


You'd be surprised just how much you can learn from a dead person.



> In regards to the latter: Stop asking questions and drink the tea. You INTPs make my job so damn difficult.


Wait, you want me to not ask questions?


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Quaris said:


> You
> 
> Four Temperaments - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Phlegmatics like to observe people from the distance. This was in a book.


Oh, I see.
I'm a good girl, I am. I promise I don't bite. :laughing:


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Trope said:


> Wait, you want me to not ask questions?


If it will get you to drink my spledid tea, sure. I just want you to drink my tea.

Trope and Evolyptic, be forewarned: I am keeping tabs on the both of you, you amusing little creatures.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

intpfemme said:


> It seems I have overlooked your post, Res. A shape shifter, you say?
> 
> I'll be keeping my tabs on you, in that case. I have been cursed with restless curiosity. Intrigue does me harm.


Oh, Trope! We've got her in our trap now!


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

intpfemme said:


> If it will get you to drink my spledid tea, sure. I just want you to drink my tea.
> 
> Trope and Evolyptic, be forewarned: I am keeping tabs on the both of you, you amusing little creatures.


That's great and all, but you just promised someone that you don't bite. I have to admit to being a little disappointed. :frustrating:



Res said:


> Oh, Trope! We've got her in our trap now!


Quickly now, you get the cyclotron and I'll pick up some peanut butter. We haven't a moment to spare! :shocked:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Trope said:


> Quickly now, you get the cyclotron and I'll pick up some peanut butter. We haven't a moment to spare! :shocked:


OK - I have everything in place. Here's the layout










She won't even see it coming.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

It was a... trap? 
I'm just an innocent little newbie, intimidated by the overwhelming vastness of the forum. I put on a brave face when I registered here! It took me several weeks to summon the courage to write a single introductory thread! But no, you patronizing users have chosen to scheme against me.

I feel it, I feel it. It's creeping down my face ever so slowly. A single tear. :crying:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

If you've been lurking for that long, and are as good a people-watcher as you claim, shouldn't you have seen it coming long ago?


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

More tears.

Still waiting... for someone.. to.. pity... me...


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

The INFPs will be along shortly to call me heartless, I'm sure.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Well, you can keep tabs on me all you want .

I forgot  Welcome to the forum.
*


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh yeah.. erm.. welcome.

I'll trap you another day.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

intpfemme said:


> More tears.
> 
> Still waiting... for someone.. to.. pity... me...


The one tear almost had me, I admit, but the more tears? No. Trick statement. (Close cousin to the trick question.) I'm not a big fan of pity but I do wish you welcome. Besides, tears would only draw attention and blow your cover...



Trope said:


> The INFPs will be along shortly to call me heartless, I'm sure.


Don't be fooled, this one's heart is as big as his top hat.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I like to analyze people too, welcome. =]


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Mr. Muffins said:


> I've got Raisinets.


Bastard.

Welcome intpfemme, hopefully I'll be around before they spring anymore traps to reciprocate and kill their plans and watch them as they sink then eat cupcakes in celebration.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

You people are crazy. 

Oh and i think we met like 3 weeks ago  Say hi to your bro


----------



## N^G (Apr 30, 2009)

intpfemme said:


> Hello there. :happy:
> 
> I'm an INTP and, yes, well... yes. There's not much else to say.
> 
> ...


welcome to the forum!


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello, I shall also enjoy "observing" you as well. But I shall elude your observations by passing as an uninteresting entity. Mwahahaha!


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

I like to observe and study people. After all, my major was Psychology. :wink:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

intpfemme said:


> Hello there. :happy:
> 
> I'm an INTP and, yes, well... yes. There's not much else to say.
> 
> ...


Greetings intpfemme! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. I like your intro. Its very typical for you intps.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Res said:


> Oh yeah.. erm.. welcome.
> 
> I'll trap you another day.


And I'll be expecting your trap... :wink:



Splash Attack! said:


> Welcome intpfemme, hopefully I'll be around before they spring anymore traps to reciprocate and kill their plans and watch them as they sink then eat cupcakes in celebration.


Oh, we'll have a grand celebration. We'll nibble on cupcakes and laugh as the enemy suddenly realizes the counterattack.



TreeBob said:


> You people are crazy.
> 
> Oh and i think we met like 3 weeks ago  Say hi to your bro


Yes we did, and you gave great advice. 
My brother sends you his regards. Ha.



Nightriser said:


> Hello, I shall also enjoy "observing" you as well. But I shall elude your observations by passing as an uninteresting entity. Mwahahaha!


Too late. You're now marked as 'interesting' in my book.
There's no escape.


And I give a hearty "Thanks!" to everyone who welcomed me. :happy:
I'm too lazy to press all the little buttons... Unless... it's very important to you all here?


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

intpfemme said:


> Hmmm, I always thought INTPs were quite flirtatious (if you consider flirtation and banter interchangable).


*splurts out tea all over the keyboard* Where did you hear that?


Welcome and hello there, Im sorry if I peed on your bush btw


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

slowriot said:


> *splurts out tea all over the keyboard* Where did you hear that?


A little birdie visited my bush and told me. Little birdies never lie.



slowriot said:


> Welcome and hello there, Im sorry if I peed on your bush btw


How courteous of you. Now I have to find another bush to hide in... all alone, in the blistering cold.. with a half-empty canteen and heavy binoculars hanging around my neck.. and... and...


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

intpfemme said:


> A little birdie visited my bush and told me. Little birdies never lie.


I'll be your little birdie if you'll be my bush. :wink:

(Wow, that was bad even for me.)


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

*gasp* A stalked? Another one? 
Hm, fine then. Welcome. :tongue:

PS: Catchy avatar


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Mrs Robinson said:


> I'll be your little birdie if you'll be my bush. :wink:
> 
> (Wow, that was bad even for me.)


It was pretty bad, but I'll be insincerely accommodating by replying "I'll be your bush, with pleasure!"



vanWinchester said:


> *gasp* A stalked? Another one?
> Hm, fine then. Welcome. :tongue:
> 
> PS: Catchy avatar


Thanks 

There are other stalkers here? :frustrating:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

intpfemme said:


> I'll be your bush, with pleasure!


Friggin' sweet.



> There are other stalkers here? :frustrating:


It's a favored pastime among the majority of cool INTPs here. I won't speak for the lamers.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

intpfemme said:


> There are other stalkers here? :frustrating:


Yes, I have a few. But psht. They can't know that I know about'em. So keep it a secret. <_<


----------



## vexsuprise (Aug 12, 2009)

*me too*

always have enjoyed studying peopple, trying to figure out exactly * what we are? 
If your lost stop looking around and feel with your hands in the dark, I usually find something this way! INTP although I think Im a scientist too


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

welcome!

kitty for you:


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Cafe, IntpFemme! Study away.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Mrs Robinson said:


> It's a favored pastime among the majority of cool INTPs here. I won't speak for the lamers.


Could it be...? Does this.. does this mean... I'm cool?



vanWinchester said:


> Yes, I have a few. But psht. They can't know that I know about'em. So keep it a secret. <_<


I'm a great secret-keeper, you'll see.



vexsuprise said:


> always have enjoyed studying peopple, trying to figure out exactly * what we are?
> If your lost stop looking around and feel with your hands in the dark, I usually find something this way! INTP although I think Im a scientist too


Oh, that's cool. I can feel with my hands in the dark, but I must admit I don't understand what that means in the figurative sense. Care to elaborate? 

P.S. Do you have a low P? 



pianopraze said:


> welcome!
> 
> kitty for you:


 
That's aww-inspiring. Thank you :laughing:


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

intpfemme said:


> That's aww-inspiring. Thank you :laughing:


Your welcome


intpfemme said:


> There are other stalkers here?



















he left you a present...


----------



## vexsuprise (Aug 12, 2009)

oh yeah watching people was my biggest hobby.........more than a hobby, metaphysics, philosophy, and wisdom cant be ignored, life has so much to offer if you know how to use it, and know your self, virtually endless


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

intpfemme said:


> Could it be...? Does this.. does this mean... I'm cool?


No, it means you have something in common with the cool kids. Correlation doesn't imply causation. You're an INTP. You should know this.

Who knows, maybe it'll turn out you're cool anyway.


----------



## vexsuprise (Aug 12, 2009)

Thankx Femme, really, havent studied the MBTI results nearly enough, but right on! I think so too.
The priciple process that I explained "Theory of the stable datum" watch a cieling fan, can you ssee all the blades at once, no, ignore the rest and focus on 1!


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Mrs Robinson said:


> No, it means you have something in common with the cool kids. Correlation doesn't imply causation. You're an INTP. You should know this.
> 
> Who knows, maybe it'll turn out you're cool anyway.


... I was so close.. :sad:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Someday, femme. Someday.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

woooo welcome.


----------

